# How much is a performax 22-44 pro worth?



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Have a 22-44 pro drum sander I need to sell. Does anyone know what it is worth. It is one of their earlier models. It does have power feed. It has a 1.25 hp leeson motor. I think the sander is made in the USA, but I'm not sure about that. Thanks in advance for any replies. The reason for selling is I went to buy a jointer off Craigslist. The guy also had a General drum sander for sale that I couldn't resist buying. I paid $700 for the General, so I'd like that much for the 22-44. .


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

:thumbsup:

Waiting to see more pics of your new machine! :yes:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is my other new machine. Even if they were free this jointer and my lathe will still cost me 10 grand or more. Once you get your hands on USA made Powermatic you just don't go back to using Grizzly.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Performax is US made, the 37" ones are the nicest/most sought after.

I would expect 1250 for it, but i don't let people beat me down on a good machine.


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Where are you located? I might be interested if your close?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crossville TN.


----------

